

Amnesty International seeks explanation for 'absolutely shocking' surveillance - paralelogram
http://betanews.com/2015/07/10/amnesty-international-seeks-explanation-for-absolutely-shocking-government-surveillance/

======
a3n
> If Amnesty International is being spied on, then is anyone safe?

Well, no.

------
Nexxxeh
As a British citizen who supports Amnesty, I'm disgusted but not entirely
surprised.

